# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Estaciones meteorológicas

## sergi1907

Hola a todos :Smile: 

Se me ha ocurrido abrir este hilo para que podamos ir poniendo fotografías e información de las diferentes estaciones meteorológicas que conozcamos.

Empiezo con una foto de la modesta estación de La Palma d'Ebre, en Tarragona.



Saludos :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno, las estaciones meteorólogicas son casi iguales. Todas(o la mayoría) tiene la garita. Bueno, en cada embalse hay una estación.

----------


## REEGE

Comentaros que aunque no os lo parezca... no tienen nada que ver con las buenas estaciones meteorológicas que están colocando en los nuevos embalses... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ... está anticuada ya... :Embarrassment: 

La humedad relativa y velocidad del viento no la medimos... aparatos KO!!!
Todo lo demás, máximas, mínimas, ambiente, evaporación, lluvia, cota, riego, abastecimiento... son anotadas y mandadas a las oficinas todos los días a las 8:00 horas.







Un saludo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Anticuadilla, anticuadilla... :Wink:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

